
Scientists invented a dryer that can dry clothes in half the time without heat - sahin-boydas
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/scientists-invented-dryer-dry-clothes-170600085.html
======
simonblack
I wonder why we don't use vacuum freeze-drying of clothes.

------
tonic-music
Want.

